# Monitor for max 8.5k



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 22, 2010)

guys i am getting a monitor as my B'DAY gift 
suggestions needed upto 8.5k. want it to be good for gaming.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 22, 2010)

Jas try getting one of these:

1. Dell ST2210 21.5" LCD @ 8.4k
2.Benq 21.5" G2220HD LCD @ 7.5k
3.Benq 21.5" E2200HD LCD Monitor @8.6k

I suggest going for the dell. The g2220hd looks to be very VFM


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Jas*!u asking us for options??:C_evil:..Thats new!!


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 22, 2010)

You may try Dell ST2220 21.5" LED. I got it from SMC for 8.8k but it should be cheaper now


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

go with DELL buddy.. as they have suggested.. either Dell ST2010 or 2020


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks guys...which is a good monitor review site?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks guys...which is a good monitor review site?



These days, I rely on user comments in sites like newegg, amazon. Many sites are now showing bias towards certain brands or going too tough on minute things.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> You may try Dell ST2220 21.5" LED. I got it from SMC for 8.8k but it should be cheaper now



Dell St2220 doesnt have HDMI


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 23, 2010)

ok got that desiibond thanks..will look at newegg

Samsung B2230 got a lot of positive feedback. i am getting inclined towards it..what do you think guys?

Guys now i am confused between DELL ST2210 and samsung one!:-[

how is SAMSUNG P2250 as compared to the above mentioned monitors guys?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 23, 2010)

go wid samsung one.. better picture quality, brighter.. 
n spec says too as it has hign dynamic contrast ratio


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 23, 2010)

which samsung - P2250 or B2230....P2250 seems to have good public response..5/5 overall eggs in newegg as compared to B2230 (4/5 overall)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 24, 2010)

go with samsung P2250.. its really better dan b2230...
btw how much is d price diff??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

i have asked smc for the prices of samsung p2250, b2230 and benq g2222hdl..lets wait..!


----------



## yogi31286 (Nov 24, 2010)

hey guys.. anybody from PUNE here?
i want to buy 22 inch monitor and have read all the above replies... and i am impressed about the dell and samsung...

if u know any best shop which is selling monitors at cheap price in PUNE then please let me know...


----------



## saikat1990 (Nov 25, 2010)

definately samsung p2250 would be a good option


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2010)

not getting a reply from smc 

got a reply but P2250 not available 

so i have 4 options - 
BenQ G2220HD
BenQ G2222HDL
DELL ST2210
Samsung B2230

which to use?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

I got a quote of 8.7k for DELL ST2220L and 8.5k for Samsung B2230 from Smc. P2250 not available.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 27, 2010)

well all are more or less comes in budeget... try to get P2250 from sumwhere.. oderwise go with b2230


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

desiibond said:


> These days, I rely on user comments in sites like newegg, amazon. Many sites are now showing bias towards certain brands or going too tough on minute things.



Better to check tech forums like this and others.
Too many n00bs on newegg etc


----------



## NainO (Nov 27, 2010)

What abt *AOC 2236Vw*???
This LCD monitor is recommended by Digit Magazine.
According to them, its better than Benq G2220HD and Samsung SyncMaster B2230 and Dell ST2010(in gaming too)...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 28, 2010)

AOC is also a nice brand.. its giving 3yr warranty i think..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 28, 2010)

i dont like the design of AOC a bit...


----------



## NainO (Nov 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> not getting a reply from smc
> 
> got a reply but P2250 not available
> 
> ...



I dont know abt Dell ST2210 but out of other options Benq G2220HD is the best. It got very good contrast and brightness level.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 28, 2010)

go for dell atleast i cant trust benq.. they may be offering better contrast/brightness.. bt who knwz its life span.. it wud definately be less dan dell... 
and dell has very good service and reputation too....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 28, 2010)

I had mailed itwares regarding P2250. If not then i am finalizing ST2220L. Or should i wait for dec collectors edition digit.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

desiibond said:


> These days, I rely on user comments in sites like newegg, amazon. Many sites are now showing bias towards certain brands or going too tough on minute things.



important suggestion. 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys i am getting a monitor as my B'DAY gift
> suggestions needed upto 8.5k. want it to be good for gaming.



but jassy will you game on a 22" with your IGP? or someone gifting you a graphics card also?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i dont like the design of AOC a bit...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 28, 2010)

Dont worry about gaming sammy. Just suggest monitors


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

if you going for the Dell with HDMI, first inquire if the monitor comes with a HDMI cable. cause i seen many monitor manufacturers don't provide the basic cables only (Samsung in a few monitors, Benq E2200HD with no HDMI cable). else you'll have to run from shop to shop to get a HDMI cable again (if you prefer use HDMI).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 29, 2010)

just checked dell site and no hdmi dvi bundled  only vga cable bundled

hows Benq E2200HD


----------



## NainO (Nov 29, 2010)

its one of the best performer among your options.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just checked dell site and no hdmi dvi bundled  only vga cable bundled
> 
> hows Benq E2200HD



its same as G2220HD. look good but sadly no HDMI cable bundled & its a bit over priced.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just checked dell site and no hdmi dvi bundled  only vga cable bundled
> 
> hows Benq E2200HD



u will nt find HDMI cable with almost evry monitor.. u need to buy dat cable 
it wil coz u arnd Rs150 only..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 29, 2010)

Theres a model e2220hd which we often talk. But heard e2200hd first time.  And this is getting more confusing with models creeping up. What say guys?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

maybe the 2220HD is LED. heres a review by Anand: BenQ E2200HD and E2400HD - 1080P FullHD LCDs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 29, 2010)

Led is E2222HDL AFAIK.

But sam thats 2008 review. So e2220hd might be new model of e2200hd  . DELL ST2220L is new. Not even mentioned on newegg amazon. No review? And i had mailed itwares about P2250 but no reply.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 30, 2010)

E2222HDL yeah this one is LED.. bt its nt available in india.. 

here all LED model comes in V-series or G... 
and in Benq LED V2220H dis one is best imo..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 30, 2010)

i want to finalize something now


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

hello Mr Kai...i mean Jaskanwar...this thread has reached 2nd page..& still u haven't got 
what u want.....
u must understand ur exact requirement....otherwise u will end up buying a crappy model.......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 30, 2010)

LOLZZ karan.. anyways my requirement is gaming and browsing mostly (the forum). but too many models are confusing me

see the revies this has..amazing - Newegg.com - SAMSUNG P2250 Rose Black 21.5" 2ms(GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 DC 50000:1(1000:1)


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> LOLZZ karan.. anyways my requirement is gaming and browsing mostly (the forum). but too many models are confusing me



Browsing.....cant be considered as for LCD..coz we can do dat very well in CRT also.....& ya gaming is the primary requirement of an LCD & also watching HD videos......

Let there be any number of models...in the swarm...
good models are BenQ(this one was not popular initially but has gain popularity now),Samsung(old & experienced player in monitors) & LG(the beloved one)
& the intermediate competitor DELL

look for the reviews of 8.5k monitors from the above models.....& make ur decision.....consider it as judgement day.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 30, 2010)

DELL ST2220L review - Dell ST2220L - Stealing Every Other Monitor's Thunder > Reviews > PCs & Laptops > Monitors > Tech2.com India

searching and reading others..!

Benq G2220HD - BenQ G2220HD Review < Full-HD LCD Monitors Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in

Benq E2220HD - *www.cnet.com.au/benq-e2220hd-33930...n&q=BenQ+E2220HD+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Samsung B2230 - Techtree.com India > Reviews > Basics > Monitors > Samsung B2230

Benq G2222HDL - BenQ G2222HDL Review - Monitors

Samsung P2250 - Techtree.com India > Reviews > Basics > Monitors > Samsung P2250 LCD Monitor

hmmmm..the samsungs and dell seem good


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 30, 2010)

Samsung P2250 >  DELL ST2220L >Samsung B2230

and if u want HDMI i wud say.. 
DELL ST2220L > E2220HD


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Yup dell seams the way to go. I dont need hdmi though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Samsung P2250 >  DELL ST2220L >Samsung B2230
> 
> and if u want HDMI i wud say..
> DELL ST2220L > E2220HD



+1 for DELL ST2220L....nice LED.....bt how much is the price.....???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

8.7k is the price.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 1, 2010)

so get that dell.. it wud be a better deal...


----------



## kumarmanish (Dec 1, 2010)

Just now purchased DELL ST2220M LED @ 9k (local dealer in Mangalore)..
Amazing display!
Benq G2220 HD is thing of past. :
LED monitors are the way to go due to
1. Better contrast ratio
2. Better blacks
3. Consumes upto 40% less power than LCDs
4. Pic/Video Looks sharper than LCDs
5. Not strain eyes as much as LCDs

Go for it.. You might get it @ lesser price in metros.

But , cant believe this monitor discussion went 2 pages long !


----------



## msankadi (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah for 22" dell seems to be the better option...but cant you spend 2k more and go for Benq G2420 instead?? Its like you are getting 2" bigger screen for 2k which is definitely worth it atleast for me...if you dont have a very strict budget

MnVn


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

^^Sorry budget is strict upto 9k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

at last smc listed ST2220L on their website..going to order ...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2010)

^^ ok go ahead. congrats from my side in advance. 

BTW my friend wanted order some pc parts for himself. he noticed the bank acc that was provided to him (Kotak mahindra bank) have balance in -ve. if you too provided with a KM back acc, first check or ask your dad to check.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

"CASH DEPOSIT INCLUDING SHIPPING TO YOUR NEAREST KOTAK MAHINDRA BANK"

can you explain..i didnt get it ...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2010)

^^ deposit the amount at Kotak Mahindra bank. inc shipping charges.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2010)

No buddy i asked whats -ve balance?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 11, 2010)

can't say. only once you in bank, they can check it. if its -ve in your case also, better talk to SMC once about the whole thing.


----------



## bilallucky (Jan 25, 2011)

Benq 21.5" E2200HD LCD Monitor @8.6k my suggestion is this.its nice and according to your mind upto 8.5k. i think this is really better for you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2011)

@bilallucky
thanks but i have got a DELL ST2220L. its a really nice monitor.


----------

